# Code erreur -36



## Bichette2 (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir a tous.

Quand je veut transfère un dossier avec des clip, film, photo, musique ou encore certaine application de mon IMAC 27" vers un DDE a chaque fois il me donne se code d'erreur:

Le finder ne peut terminer l'opération car certaines données de "Mes images" ne peuvent pas être lues ou écrites.
(Code d'erreur -36)


J'ai déjà essayer 2 manière de transfert diffèrent. le copier coller et le glisser...


quelqu'un peu t'il m'aider?

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée...


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2009)

Quel est le format de ton DDE?


----------



## Bichette2 (17 Décembre 2009)

que veut tu dire par le format?

parce que recemment j'ai utilise l'utilitair de disque je lai mis en MS-DOS (FAT)


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2009)

D'où le problème (E/S - code erreur -36) , il me semble que la taille de fichier que l'on peut transferer en Fat n'est pas très important tu devrais le reformater en HFS+


----------



## Bichette2 (18 Décembre 2009)

comment je peut faire cela?

quel es la procedure?


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Décembre 2009)

ben avec l'utilitaire de disque  (attention toutes données sur le DD seront effacées)

*HFS+   =    mac os étendu (journalisé) *


----------



## Bichette2 (18 Décembre 2009)

et le DD sera t'il compatible windows?

si se n'es pas le cas j'ai un 2eme de 120Go que je voudrait rendre compatible sur les 2 systeme.


quels format je doit mettre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2009)

Bichette2 a dit:


> et le DD sera t'il compatible windows?
> 
> si se n'es pas le cas j'ai un 2eme de 120Go que je voudrait rendre compatible sur les 2 systeme.
> 
> ...




Il y a ce topic unique en tête du forum qui te donne toutes les solutions connues à ce jour.

Par ailleurs, la limite de taille de fichier en FAT32 est de 4 Go par fichier.

Enfin, l'erreur -36 peut aussi indiquer un problème de lecture, et dans ce cas, c'est sur le disque source, qu'il faut chercher l'origine du problème.


----------



## skaka (16 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Enfin, l'erreur -36 peut aussi indiquer un problème de lecture, et dans ce cas, c'est sur le disque source, qu'il faut chercher l'origine du problème.



Concernant l'erreur -36 . Je suis gravement en panique.
Sur mon iMac 21,5" (10.6.2), je ne peux tout simplement plus copier quoi que ce soit sur une clé usb, ou sur un disque dur externe.
En branchant 2 clé usb, je ne peux pas non plus transférer directement de l'une à l'autre.
Par contre, je peux transférer d'une clé usb vers l'iMac.
C'est genre.. super impossible de continuer avec ce problème.
Ça me le fait depuis hier intensivement, sans arriver à savoir ce que j'aurai pu faire qui aurait causé ce problème.
J'ai fait les script de maintenance, des reconstructions.. mais ça ne change rien du tout.
Quelqu'un a déjà réussi à régler ce problème ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

skaka a dit:


> Concernant l'erreur -36 . Je suis gravement en panique.
> Sur mon iMac 21,5" (10.6.2), je ne peux tout simplement plus copier quoi que ce soit sur une clé usb, ou sur un disque dur externe.
> En branchant 2 clé usb, je ne peux pas non plus transférer directement de l'une à l'autre.
> Par contre, je peux transférer d'une clé usb vers l'iMac.
> ...



J'imagine que tu as pensé à réparer les autorisations ?


----------



## skaka (16 Mars 2010)

Et bien oui.
Par contre, je ne sais pas le faire autrement que avec Onyx. Il y a peut-être une autre manière de le faire ?
Sinon, rectification, il ne m'est pas impossible de transférer n'importe quel fichier.
Des dossiers peuvent être transférés, mais impossible de savoir pourquoi certains peuvent et pas d'autres.
J'ai fait un test avec un dossier contenant 3 mp3. Je l'ai transféré d'un ordi à un autre la semaine passée via une clé usb. Aujourd'hui, ce même dossier, contenant toujours ces 3 mp3, ne peut plus être copié sur la clé usb.
J'ai 3 clés usb, et un disque dur externe branché en usb (pas d'autre moyen de transfert que par usb chez moi), et c'est le même problème sur les 3. J'ai testé un formatage d'une des clés, mais ça n'a rien changé. Et les clés fonctionnent très bien sur un autre ordi (Mac aussi).

Je pense sérieusement à formater l'iMac pour régler ce problème, même si ce n'est pas du tout la bonne solution. Mais je n'ai encore jamais transférer une activation de photoshop, et je ne voudrais pas me trouver coincé au moment de réinstaller photoshop.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

skaka a dit:


> Et bien oui.
> Par contre, je ne sais pas le faire autrement que avec Onyx. Il y a peut-être une autre manière de le faire ?



Oui, la méthode "de base", c'est avec "Utilitaire de disque", mais à ce stade, c'est pour une vérification du disque qu'il me parait urgent de l'utiliser (onglet "SOS" et après sélection du disque à gauche, en bas à droite "Vérifier le disque" (et pas "les autorisations")



skaka a dit:


> Sinon, rectification, il ne m'est pas impossible de transférer n'importe quel fichier.
> Des dossiers peuvent être transférés, mais impossible de savoir pourquoi certains peuvent et pas d'autres.
> J'ai fait un test avec un dossier contenant 3 mp3. Je l'ai transféré d'un ordi à un autre la semaine passée via une clé usb. Aujourd'hui, ce même dossier, contenant toujours ces 3 mp3, ne peut plus être copié sur la clé usb.



Il serait intéressant de savoir quels sont les droits sur les fichiers "qui passent", et quels sont ceux sur les fichiers "qui ne passent pas" (pomme + I sur un fichier, et tout en bas de la fenêtre "Partage et permissions", en cliquant éventuellement sur la petite flèche pour qu'elle pointe vers le bas pour voir les détails).



skaka a dit:


> Je pense sérieusement à formater l'iMac pour régler ce problème, même si ce n'est pas du tout la bonne solution. Mais je n'ai encore jamais transférer une activation de photoshop, et je ne voudrais pas me trouver coincé au moment de réinstaller photoshop.



Un coup de fil préalable au support technique d'Adobe en leur expliquant ce que tu fais, ils te diront comment procéder, mais ne te précipite pas, c'est rarement la solution des problèmes (j'espère quand même que tu es à jour point de vue sauvegardes) !


----------



## skaka (17 Mars 2010)

Pour les droits :Lecture et Ecriture sur les fichiers qui passent et les fichiers qui ne passent pas.

Pour ce qui est des sauvegardes, ça me fait perdre la tête.. sur un disque (toujours usb) time machine, les sauvegardes se font correctement. Même les fichiers qui ne peuvent pas être copiés sur une clé ou un autre disque. Quand je regarde sur les sauvegardes time machine, ils sont bien dessus..
(Je suis toujours très à jour pour mes sauvegardes, une vieille habitude de quand j'étais sur windows et que le système crashait régulièrement ).

Je vais voir pour faire la manip' avec Onyx que tu décris au début de ta réponse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

skaka a dit:


> Je vais voir pour faire la manip' avec Onyx que tu décris au début de ta réponse.



Non non ! Cette manip ne se fait pas avec Onyx, mais avec Utilitaire de disque d'Apple (dossier "Applications/Utilitaires/")


----------



## skaka (17 Mars 2010)

OK  (mode boulet)


----------



## BILOU84 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai le même problème et j'ai trouvé ça 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC3O-3ymVEE

A essayer


----------



## doralice.prod (15 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis confrontée au même problème : impossible de copier mes fichiers d'un DD à l'autre. Le message d'erreur que je reçois est le suivant : : Le Finder ne peut pas terminer l'opération car certaines données de AA069001.MXF ne peuvent pas êtres lues ou écrites. (code d'erreur -36)
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ??
Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2013)

Bon, alors, de quel DD à quel DD, tu as vérifié les deux DD à l'aide d'utilitaire de disque (vérifié les disques, pas les autorisations) ?

Ce code d'erreur étant un "fourre tout", difficile de dire exactement , et ce qui se passe, et pourquoi ça se passe.

Dans la plupart des cas, ça résulte d'un disque qui contient des erreurs, mais pas toujours, s'agissant d'une copie de DD à DD, le plus probable est qu'il s'agit d'erreurs sur le disque source (erreurs de lecture), mais on ne peut pas pour autant complètement exclure une erreur d'écriture.

Un test serait d'essayer de faire la même copie sur un troisième disque (ou une clé USB, ou graver sur un CD/DVD-RW), histoire de cerner un peu !


----------

